# Honda HRR216 VLA (GCV160) Will not start



## ivprodigy (Jun 4, 2015)

Hey guys, this is my first post so please excuse me if I'm missing something.
I had a HHR216 which ran like a champ for more than 12 yrs. 
I got this new one a year ago because it has an electric starter.

Last night, about 5 minutes into cutting my lawn it stopped and wouldn't start again. It makes backfire noises from the intake side, and every once in a while it sounds like its backfiring on the exhaust side.

I didn't hit anything or jam up the blade. The gas was on the low side but plenty (I filled it up after that). 
I checked for spark (with an inline spark tester) and it works. I tried a different spark plug as well. Oil was on the level.
I took apart the carb. It was very clean. The passages were not clogged and the float valve was looking new (this mower has less than 30hrs on it)

While the carb was off, I looked inside the manifold. I tried turning the blade to see how the valve moved and the intake valve doesn't appear to be moving at all. Is that normal?

After reading a bit on these engines, I am starting to fear that it's an issue with the timing belt or the crankshaft.

Can you give me any other suggestions?

Thanks!


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

If the gas that was being used was old, you could have a stuck intake valve, or if the valve cover got hit by something it may be bent and preventing the valve from closing all the way. 

Take the valve cover off and you can observe valve operation, and if the valve is stuck you will need the cover off to see if you can free it up.


----------



## ivprodigy (Jun 4, 2015)

Thank you! I can do that
Will that void the warranty?


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

ivprodigy said:


> Thank you! I can do that
> Will that void the warranty?


If the unit is under warranty, you should take it in to an authorized warranty service center and let them check it. If the problem is a stuck valve due to damage to the valve cover or old gas it won't be warranty, but if it's something else, warranty should cover it.


----------



## ivprodigy (Jun 4, 2015)

The valve cover is fine and the gas I've used has been fresh (new gallon every other week).
I just took the carb out again to spray some penetrating oil on the valve stem.
Here is what the valve looks like... It is pretty scuffed and I don't think I'll get it free without opening up the valve cover.
I'll call the service guy today though he didn't seem very eager to help last time around.


----------



## ivprodigy (Jun 4, 2015)

Hmm the attachments don't seem to be loading as I had hoped.
They are showing as "In Progress" in the attachments page of my user profile.


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

I would definitely take that in before doing any tear down on it. May be an issue with a burr on the valve guide or a bad seal. I would think warranty should cover it, but it won't if you tear into it.


----------



## ivprodigy (Jun 4, 2015)

Thank you! I havent had the time to do anything yet.
I'll call the service center tomorrow


----------

